# Can I run electrical wire BEHIND my basement walls?



## GoBengals (Jan 18, 2012)

I attached a photo of one wall, you can see some speaker and coax wires dangling behind it already. those are actually for the upper floor, but you can see what I am getting at with the floating walls.

Thanks


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont like doing it it looks a little hack. However i have done it and the inspectors never gave me an issue but make sure it is still secured to the studs.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

How are you going to get a tool between the walls to attach the cable to the back of the studs? Boring a few holes just might be easier.


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> How are you going to get a tool between the walls to attach the cable to the back of the studs? Boring a few holes just might be easier.


Put a staple near the back of the stud and zip tie it.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Just drill the holes and run through the studs already. As previously mentioned, all the wiring has to be secured every so many feet. It will probably take longer to do that than the job you are trying to avoid in the first place.

Why the gap betweeen the studs and walls? Uneven walls?

B


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Beepster said:


> Just drill the holes and run through the studs already. As previously mentioned, all the wiring has to be secured every so many feet. It will probably take longer to do that than the job you are trying to avoid in the first place.
> 
> Why the gap betweeen the studs and walls? Uneven walls?
> 
> B


The gap has to be there to allow the outside wall to breathe. Without it, and insulation pushed up, you get mold and mildew.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Romex has to be supported every 4.5 feet, so drill every other stud and be done.


----------



## kwilcox (Nov 19, 2011)

No code violation doing as you plan as long the wiring is secured as indicated. Somewhat OT but what kind of insulation is that up against the concrete walls? Hopefully not open faced fiberglass.


----------

